# Lighting For Rhomb



## kane (Jul 9, 2003)

Hi all

I am now using the Arcadia aqua marine white t8 bulb for my rhomb is this ok to use? I mean health wise for the fish? Its swimming around ok but is there any health implications?

Cheers

Kane


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Totally fine!

Any pics of the tank and rhom?


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

no problem what so ever using that lighting.


----------



## kane (Jul 9, 2003)

thank you both

i have added pics on the pics section i hope you like

cheers

kane


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

cool thanks man


----------

